# My Grandsons' Best Buck Ever" !!!!!!!



## kmckinnie (Dec 29, 2010)

We had a greatday! It was the most fun I ever had hunting! His face at the shot when the deer fell will forever be with me! Chad will remember this[ My grandson ] for the rest of his life! Nothing like killing your biggest buck  ever with your papa! And it was his first aswell


----------



## J HESTER (Dec 29, 2010)

That smile says it all.Nice buck.


----------



## DMH (Dec 29, 2010)

that awesome congrats to the young man!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 29, 2010)

Tell Chad congrats on a fine buck and give yourself a pat on the back for some time well spent with your grandson.

Hoss


----------



## SissyHunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats to Chad - he did great! That boy can shoot the eyes out of a tater at 100 yards!

Way to go - tell him his auntie says congrats again!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Dec 29, 2010)

That he Can Sissy,Congrats to Both of yall on a Great Hunt and time spent together!!


----------



## win3006 (Dec 30, 2010)

good going young man


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jan 1, 2011)

Great Deer.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome, tell him congrats!


----------



## doublebrowtine (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2011)

thats a big hoss, congrats Chad.


----------



## madison daniel (Jan 1, 2011)

nice deer great first one and nice shot !!!


----------



## bany (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great! Good for you two.


----------



## Tunacash (Feb 1, 2011)

congrats


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2013)

He got this one the next year! Wonder what it scores?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2013)

And this one this year!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats, K & C! Tell him his uncle is proud of him!


----------

